# Bama Bogg Event at bama jam farms



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bama Jam Farms > Home
July 12 - 15 but entry is $200.00 
The prizes are either First prize a Dodge 4X4 or a Jeep 4X4 winner gets to 
pick 
Second Prize $5000.00
Third Prize $3000.00
Plus they are having youth and ladies events with some good prize money .

Might go to it myself I'm only 10 min from there just not sure about the $200 for an entry fee , but If I read it right it's a 4 day event and the $200 covers all 4 days with live music 


*Thur 7/12 - *
6p-7p - Ben Sutton
7p-8p - Mason Jar
8p-9:30 - The Lacs
10p-11:30p - Darryl Worley
12a-2a - DJ Par-T & Mason Jar

*Fri 7/13 - *
6p-7p - Ryan Allen Band
7p-8p - Craig Campbell
8p-9:30p - Southern Tradition
10p-11:30p - K.C and The Sunshine Band
12a-2a - DJ Par-T

*Sat 7/14 -* 
6p-7p - John Pittman
7p-8p - Evan Barber & The Dead Gamblers
8p-9:30p - Johnny Barron
10p-11:30p - The Commodores
12p-2a - DJ Par-T

*Sun 7/15 -* 
7:00 - Worship service w/Randy Travis


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We thought about going. But I heard it was $75 to get in. Are you sure that $200 wasn't the entry fee to get in the bog ?? If it is $200 to get in I won't be going !! LOL I ain't paying that much to go ride ANYWHERE !!!!


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

There is a link on the site that shows all the prices https://www.vendini.com/ticket-software.html?w=d1997be2b31c5b84e74ba96a6e39eb45&t=tix
<TABLE class=table cellSpacing=1 width="80%" align=center><TBODY><TR class=table-row-odd align=left><TD colSpan=5>*Thursday July 12, 2012 @ 10AM*
BamaJam Farms
Enterprise, AL

</TD></TR><TR class=table-row-odd><TD vAlign=top align=left>Open Entry - GEN ADM </TD><TD vAlign=top width=1></TD><TD vAlign=top align=center>Open Entry</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>200.00</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>$0.00


</TD></TR><TR class=table-row-odd><TD vAlign=top align=left>Under 16 Entry - GEN ADM </TD><TD vAlign=top width=1></TD><TD vAlign=top align=center>Under 16 Entry</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>100.00</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>$0.00


</TD></TR><TR class=table-row-odd><TD vAlign=top align=left>Ladies Entry - GEN ADM </TD><TD vAlign=top width=1></TD><TD vAlign=top align=center>Ladies Entry</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>150.00</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>$0.00


</TD></TR><TR class=table-row-odd><TD vAlign=top align=left>1-Day Spectator - GEN ADM </TD><TD vAlign=top width=1></TD><TD vAlign=top align=center>1-Day Spectator</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>40.00</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>$0.00


</TD></TR><TR class=table-row-odd><TD vAlign=top align=left>4-Day Spectator - GEN ADM </TD><TD vAlign=top width=1></TD><TD vAlign=top align=center>4-Day Spectator</TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap align=right>75.00</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right>$0.00


</TD></TR><TR class=table-row-odd><TD colSpan=4 align=left></TD><TD align=right>$0.00


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That must be prices to participate in events.... Even still, that's a LOT of money... Just to enter the race. $125 race entry fee....

$75 for 4 days to hear that many bands isnt bad if that's your thing... most concerts 1 ticket for 1 event is $75


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

That high price might be a good thing maybe no one will show up for the races and I'll win all the prizes LOL :rockn:

Last race I went to , only two bikes entered , mine and and a honda 250 . I won a whole $10 and felt bad so split it with the loser


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... nice


----------



## bigbodybrute (Jul 9, 2012)

any pets allowed


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Don't know if pets are allowed. never thought to ask , sorry


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm thinking for that kind of prizes, MANY fast bikes from locals to people from joining states will be there. People with some DEEP pockets and fast machines. I mean we are talking about a new truck. Heck that's better payouts than Mudnats.LMAO It really all depends on how much advertising they did and how much the word got out what the prizes were. Wish mine was running, dang it.. And the way I enterpited it is $75 to get in and $200 to enter the bog ??:thinking:


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

The site isnt really all that clear on things , I also have the android app and some of it is differant than the website as far as details and pricing . I know if I do get to go I'm gonna call them first.


----------

